
Ask HN: How are you combatting computer elbow? - nous
Apart from stretching, resting, and arranging an ergonomic setup (e.g. arms at 90 degrees, etc.), are you employing any coping strategies for computer elbow, or that dull ache in an elbow&#x27;s tendons from computer overuse? If the pain I&#x27;ve been experiencing over the past year or so gets any worse, which it plausibly will without intervention, I can&#x27;t imagine spending the rest of my life in any industry that requires sitting in front of a computer for a large chunk of the day.<p>Any tips?
======
qb45
I'm not sure what you mean by "computer elbow", but one thing that was giving
_me_ discomfort somewhere in forearms or wrists (don't remember details
anymore) was using mouse.

Basically, laying my hand flat on the mouse forced me to either rotate the
forearm in some weird manner or spread the elbows unnaturally far from the
body. The latter, I think, might be the reason behind your issues.

I solved this by switching to a trackball with angled top (Microsoft Trackball
Optical 1.0) so that my palm doesn't need to lie horizontally anymore. So
called "vertical mice" push this idea even further (never tried one).

And as for the keyboard, consider learning to touch type effortlessly. With
some hunt-and-peckers I get the feeling that they apply all kinds of weird
tensions to their hands, especially under stress, which hardly is good for
longterm comfort.

------
mattlutze
I try to move a lot during the day. Part of repetitive stress injury is that
everything stays within a pretty small range of motion for long periods. So,
moving mouse pads, keyboard back or forth, adjusting where I sit in the chair,
all change the angles of attack (if that makes sense) of my arms/hands.

But as well is that I'm up and away from my desk for at least a few minutes
every hour, and I try to take a couple walks outside of lunch.

I'd have a hard time saying what helped more.

------
DrScump
Am I the 9l one who has more of a _shoulder_ (impingement? ) issue than elbow
or other joints*? This is specific to notebook use, where the pointing device
is fixed relative to the screen.

It helps a bit to stand to the left of the screen, opening the shoulder
angle... but I guess I should try an external mouse.

~~~
Golddisk
I've never had an issue with my shoulder while using a laptop, computer, or
tablet. But if you are forced to hold your shoulder in a certain way with how
you are using the device, it certainly could happen.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
What have the doctors and ergonomists told you?

------
smart004
This is what I use and refer my patients to buy: www.thelonniebrace.com. It is
an alternative to surgery and my patients love it.

